# Fish attractors



## TheKing

I have been toying with the idea of a few pvc build fish attractors for my home lake here in SW Ohio. Looking for advice...


----------



## crappiedude

technically it's illegal to add cover to public lakes without permission from the park manager (I think that's who you have to get it from), it's considered littering.
However it wouldn't surprise me if some one did it at 3:00 in the morning.


----------



## TheKing

crappiedude said:


> technically it's illegal to add cover to public lakes without permission from the park manager (I think that's who you have to get it from), it's considered littering.
> However it wouldn't surprise me if some one did it at 3:00 in the morning.


I asked for permission last year and it was OK. Will check again. Are pine/cedar trees better?


----------



## garhtr

I don't do anything to elaborate and don't bring any material with me but while my favorite lake is drawn down I build several rock piles (on logs if handy) in strategic locations. I'll catch some saugeyes/bss off of them each spring.
I would think if you use material off the shore you'd be fine ???
I've never really understood why but my rocks are usually gone by fall draw-down.
Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## crappiedude

TheKing said:


> I asked for permission last year and it was OK. Will check again. Are pine/cedar trees better?


I'm no expert. If they said it's okay...go for it.
PVC is good, it won't rot and jigs slide right off of it. The lake you're talking about could use a lot of cover so it sure won't hurt anything. Actually most of these lakes around here can use some help not just that one.


----------



## privateer

who is responsible if someone dives in to swim and lands on top of your pvc construction...


----------



## Pooka

crappiedude said:


> technically it's illegal to add cover to public lakes without permission from the park manager (I think that's who you have to get it from), it's considered littering.
> However it wouldn't surprise me if some one did it at 3:00 in the morning.


My most local lake has about zero enforcement and very light boat traffic after draw down. Makings get hauled to a certain cove to be picked up by boat and installed with best practices in mind.


----------



## crappiedude

privateer said:


> who is responsible if someone dives in to swim and lands on top of your pvc construction...


That's kind of lame, I wouldn't think anyone should be just diving in to waters they aren't familiar with. What's to say there isn't a log, a stump or an old tire underwater. A friend pointed out a tractor tire and rim to me just yesterday when we were fishing.
I watched a guy who was anchoring his boat up one day (he was going to let the kids swim) in an area with a lot of sunken timber, most of which was broken off 2' below the surface. I mentioned to him about the trees but he looked at me like mind your own business. He just didn't want to re-anchor. The guys wife had other plans and they moved the boat.
Weather it's legal or not, people do it. One year a local lake had a 13' drawdown a ramp repair. Since 1 ramp was still usable I took my boat over to take a look. I was amazed to see stake beds, some quite large. I was also amazed to see one lone tree sticking out in the middle of the lake that was broken off well below the water a normal level. This is in an area that everyone ski's in.
Personally I don't see a problem with it, it would help the fishing in a lot of these lakes.


----------



## sherman51

TheKing said:


> I asked for permission last year and it was OK. Will check again. Are pine/cedar trees better?


pve works great and lasts for yrs. go for it.


----------



## Lewzer

Here is some of my condos placed 15 years ago. Still producing strong. Private lake of course.

https://www.crappie.com/crappie/crappie-cover-lake-structure-and-pond-mgmt/22566-cpvc-condos/

Looking at that thread brings back a lot of memories.


----------



## Pooka

crappiedude said:


> That's kind of lame, I wouldn't think anyone should be just diving in to waters they aren't familiar with. What's to say there isn't a log, a stump or an old tire underwater. A friend pointed out a tractor tire and rim to me just yesterday when we were fishing.
> I watched a guy who was anchoring his boat up one day (he was going to let the kids swim) in an area with a lot of sunken timber, most of which was broken off 2' below the surface. I mentioned to him about the trees but he looked at me like mind your own business. He just didn't want to re-anchor. The guys wife had other plans and they moved the boat.
> Weather it's legal or not, people do it. One year a local lake had a 13' drawdown a ramp repair. Since 1 ramp was still usable I took my boat over to take a look. I was amazed to see stake beds, some quite large. I was also amazed to see one lone tree sticking out in the middle of the lake that was broken off well below the water a normal level. This is in an area that everyone ski's in.
> Personally I don't see a problem with it, it would help the fishing in a lot of these lakes.


I mean, I can see their point, not everyone follows or even knows "best practices". I have seen piles float up, float away, or otherwise be navigation hazards. You don't want just any yahoo out there making problems.
Not too long ago on that same lake it was Catfish breeding boxes and I think those were permitted. They were weighted with a block on top which worked fine until the blocks, which were not fastened to the boxes, were knocked off.


----------



## RMK

I ve expiremented with different stuff in my pond from pallets, to Christmas trees, to plastic barrels with irrigation tubing, and steak beds.


----------



## TheKing

Nice work RMK ! I put a call into Rocky Fork Lake parks office today. I asked if it is OK to put some in the lake, if it is OK to organize a group to do so, and/or how to advocate for a park budget to get it done for everyone. Will let everyone know what I find out.


----------



## Muddy

These are some of the structures that I put in one of my ponds when I built it. I cut 5’ pvc and stuck in buckets that I filled with concrete.


----------



## Muddy

I put all of the structure at the far end of the pond and left the near side very clean for swimming. The contour is pretty consistent all the way around the pond. The end with the structure definitely holds more fish than the clean end.


----------



## Tinknocker1

I think I seen this before don't you have a little beach built also ?


----------



## Pooka

Muddy said:


> View attachment 337537
> I put all of the structure at the far end of the pond and left the near side very clean for swimming. The contour is pretty consistent all the way around the pond. The end with the structure definitely holds more fish than the clean end.



Which one do you think holds more fish?


----------



## Muddy

Tinknocker1 said:


> I think I seen this before don't you have a little beach built also ?


Yes.


----------



## Muddy

Pooka said:


> Which one do you think holds more fish?


The side with the structure holds more fish. I have found that perch especially relate to cover. The only place that I ever see perch is around structure. I have never seen one in the clean bottom areas. I always thought that perch roamed open water areas, I never knew how much that they like structure.


----------



## Tinknocker1

Muddy said:


> Yes.


Nice I liked that !


----------



## TheKing

Muddy said:


> View attachment 337531
> View attachment 337535
> View attachment 337535
> View attachment 337529
> These are some of the structures that I put in one of my ponds when I built it. I cut 5’ pvc and stuck in buckets that I filled with concrete.


When can I come and fish there?


----------



## TheKing

OK guys. I have some info from Kipp Brown at ODNR. Kipp is one of 5 program managers covering the improvements to the southwest and central lakes - 15 lakes in all. We had a good 20 minute talk today. Turns out that they have a NEW program in the execution phase to add fish attractors to our lakes. They are being placed by ODNR such that they are accessible to both shoreline and boat fishermen. Tomorrow Kipp's crew will place a bunch at Rocky Fork. He invited me to visit and watch and talk about more work in coming years. I am extending his invitation to OGF members. He told me where they were placing them. I ain't saying nothing more haha.


----------



## TheKing

I am waiting to hear from the park manager about placing some myself.


----------



## RMK

it was a private organization that partnered with the ODNR recently at GLSM and together they placed quite a few steak beds late this fall. different locations, some for shore fisherman, and others specificaly for boat fisherman.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> I don't do anything to elaborate and don't bring any material with me but while my favorite lake is drawn down I build several rock piles (on logs if handy) in strategic locations. I'll catch some saugeyes/bss off of them each spring.
> I would think if you use material off the shore you'd be fine ???
> I've never really understood why but my rocks are usually gone by fall draw-down.
> Good luck and good fishing.


Bigfoot


----------



## Saugeye Tom

privateer said:


> who is responsible if someone dives in to swim and lands on top of your pvc construction...


The person who dove into the construction.... Who is responsible if they dive in and hit a free floating submerged log... or the bottom as far as that goes


----------



## privateer

Saugeye Tom said:


> The person who dove into the construction.... Who is responsible if they dive in and hit a free floating submerged log... or the bottom as far as that goes


you can tell yourself what ever you wish... if this is your attitude in life, I suggest a very large umbrella liability insurance policy.


----------



## Pooka

Muddy said:


> The side with the structure holds more fish. I have found that perch especially relate to cover. The only place that I ever see perch is around structure. I have never seen one in the clean bottom areas. I always thought that perch roamed open water areas, I never knew how much that they like structure.



Sorry, I guess I was not clear, Which structure type holds more fish? Or is there any difference?


----------



## Pooka

TheKing said:


> OK guys. I have some info from Kipp Brown at ODNR. Kipp is one of 5 program managers covering the improvements to the southwest and central lakes - 15 lakes in all. We had a good 20 minute talk today. Turns out that they have a NEW program in the execution phase to add fish attractors to our lakes. They are being placed by ODNR such that they are accessible to both shoreline and boat fishermen. Tomorrow Kipp's crew will place a bunch at Rocky Fork. He invited me to visit and watch and talk about more work in coming years. I am extending his invitation to OGF members. He told me where they were placing them. I ain't saying nothing more haha.


A couple of years back, at that same lake, the management cut a few large trees from the bank so that they dropped into the water. 
Of course the problem with that is there are only so many mature trees close enough to the water so for all intents that was pretty much a one time shot.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

privateer said:


> you can tell yourself what ever you wish... if this is your attitude in life, I suggest a very large umbrella liability insurance policy.


So...if you jump off a bridge and hurt yourself....do you sue the state?


----------



## Muddy

This brush pile holds more fish than anything else.


----------



## Doboy

TheKing said:


> I am waiting to hear from the park manager about placing some myself.



TheKing,,,,, if you get a chance to talk to them again, could you Please get their opinion about placing tires in the lakes for structure? *

Seems like a total WIN-WIN to me. ('Top shelf RECYCLED MATERIAL')
TIRES with PVC pipes sticking out of the top sidewall, are FOREVER,, & do not decompose into bottom choking muck. AND I was told that many types of fish like to hide inside. They will never tip over, & once they start to fill up with muck, only a power anchor winch would be able to pull them up!
Bolt 5 or 6 together after drilling them full of holes, then drop them down.
Like I said, catfish & baitfish structure, 'FOREVER'.*

Many years ago, on the SE side of Mosquito, there were hundreds of tires tied together & anchored,,,, making A FLOATING breakwall. It was one of our favorite places to catch slab crappies.
Finally, after many years of making some awesome fishing structure, the high winds & ice tore the whole deal apart, & I believe that the dock owners had to pull out the left-overs. ?
*I WISH THEY WERE STILL THERE! ;>)* (& FYI, the perch loved the remaining tires that were missed & weren't pulled out!)










Another case,,,,, Up Bula.
The Pinney Dock owners tied their old loader tires to the sides of the docks & use them as BUMPERS for the ships. SOME of those tires that are hanging deeper in the water, hold some dandy crappies! (the tires help to warm up the cold, early spring water ;>)


----------



## Outasync

Considering at most lakes its only permitted to swim in designated areas the person breaking the law and diving in at their own free will would be responsible.


----------



## TheKing

Pooka said:


> A couple of years back, at that same lake, the management cut a few large trees from the bank so that they dropped into the water.
> Of course the problem with that is there are only so many mature trees close enough to the water so for all intents that was pretty much a one time shot.


I have only found a few shoreline locations where the downed trees have good depth to hold fish (6-15 ft) Much of it is 2ft deep or less near shore. I do notice lots of 6-15 deep coves and flats out away from shore. That's where I would place attractors.


----------



## TheKing

Doboy said:


> TheKing,,,,, if you get a chance to talk to them again, could you Please get their opinion about placing tires in the lakes for structure?
> *
> Seems like a total WIN-WIN to me. ('Top shelf RECYCLED MATERIAL')
> TIRES with PVC pipes sticking out of the top sidewall, are FOREVER,, & do not decompose into bottom choking muck. AND I was told that many types of fish like to hide inside. They will never tip over, & once they start to fill up with muck, only a power anchor winch would be able to pull them up!
> Bolt 5 or 6 together after drilling them full of holes, then drop them down.
> Like I said, catfish & baitfish structure, 'FOREVER'.*
> 
> Many years ago, on the SE side of Mosquito, there were hundreds of tires tied together & anchored,,,, making A FLOATING breakwall. It was one of our favorite places to catch slab crappies.
> Finally, after many years of making some awesome fishing structure, the high winds & ice tore the whole deal apart, & I believe that the dock owners had to pull out the left-overs. ?
> *I WISH THEY WERE STILL THERE! ;>)* (& FYI, the perch loved the remaining tires that were missed & weren't pulled out!)
> 
> View attachment 337635
> 
> 
> Another case,,,,, Up Bula.
> The Pinney Dock owners tied their old loader tires to the sides of the docks & use them as BUMPERS for the ships. SOME of those tires that are hanging deeper in the water, hold some dandy crappies! (the tires help to warm up the cold, early spring water ;>)


 Will do !


----------



## Lewzer

How long ago were these in place Doboy? I've been fishing Mosquito for about 20 years and never seen them. Of course it could be the oldtimers disease kicking in...



> I have only found a few shoreline locations where the downed trees have good depth to hold fish (6-15 ft) Much of it is 2ft deep or less near shore.


This is West Branch. There are so many downed trees along the shoreline in deeper water it's difficult to decide which ones to fish!


----------



## firemanmike2127

TheKing said:


> OK guys. I have some info from Kipp Brown at ODNR. Kipp is one of 5 program managers covering the improvements to the southwest and central lakes - 15 lakes in all. We had a good 20 minute talk today. Turns out that they have a NEW program in the execution phase to add fish attractors to our lakes. They are being placed by ODNR such that they are accessible to both shoreline and boat fishermen. Tomorrow Kipp's crew will place a bunch at Rocky Fork. He invited me to visit and watch and talk about more work in coming years. I am extending his invitation to OGF members. He told me where they were placing them. I ain't saying nothing more haha.[/QUOTE. Kip was the Fisheries Biologist that I spoke with a few months back when we placed the stake beds in Grand Lake. There were other members from ODOW that helped organize the public/private effort to add the fish attractors to GLSM. There were references made about doing the local event again in 2020. Mike


----------



## johnboy111711

Lewzer said:


> How long ago were these in place Doboy? I've been fishing Mosquito for about 20 years and never seen them. Of course it could be the oldtimers disease kicking in...
> 
> 
> 
> This is West Branch. There are so many downed trees along the shoreline in deeper water it's difficult to decide which ones to fish!


These tires were in place within the pat 5 years I think. Wing foot has a few tire piles in it. Rubber is different than pvc. It is more porous and does release cancerous toxins in the water, albeit at small amounts. Because of this, many lakes to have stricter eating regulations as the chemicals enter the food chain from the algae that grows on the tires and moves to larger fish trough predation.


----------



## privateer

Saugeye Tom said:


> So...if you jump off a bridge and hurt yourself....do you sue the state?


you could... however, liability would be limited if it were placed there legally and properly permitted. but that is not quite the same comparison... a more fair comparison would be if you altered a public bridge buttress without permission and of course not permitted and someone was subsequently injured as a result when crossing the bridge. yup, you would get sued and likely criminally prosecuted too.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

privateer said:


> you could... however, liability would be limited if it were placed there legally and properly permitted. but that is not quite the same comparison... a more fair comparison would be if you altered a public bridge buttress without permission and of course not permitted and someone was subsequently injured as a result when crossing the bridge. yup, you would get sued and likely criminally prosecuted too.


I see you don't understand......


----------



## Harry1959

I called ...... I think he was called the lake manager at CC today. He said he didn’t want me to place attractors.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Harry1959 said:


> I called ...... I think he was called the lake manager at CC today. He said he didn’t want me to place attractors.


Corps of engineers....different


----------



## privateer

Saugeye Tom said:


> I see you don't understand......


i will have to defer to your law degree...


----------



## Southernsaug

Flood control Lakes like Deer Creek and Paint Creek are run and managed by Army Corps of Engineers and have area/lake control managers. Ohio DNR and wildlife have cooperative agreements with them, but they have ultimate rule over physical property and water. You won't get any cooperation form the Corp, they are a creature of their own whims and care very little what public Joe wants. Older lakes like Rocky Fork are State Parks and DNR rules. You'll have better luck in those. Still it's best to ask through the District Fisheries office, like District 5 where Kipp works.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

privateer said:


> i will have to defer to your law degree...


Why are you such a smart $$??? Not many friends? Chill out man


----------



## privateer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Why are you such a smart $$??? Not many friends? Chill out man


i am not a smart ass, you are giving legal advice and you are completely incorrect. you have no understanding of liability law.

why are you so insecure that you have to make it personal...

enough said - unsubscribe from thread... good by.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

privateer said:


> i am not a smart ass, you are giving legal advice and you are completely incorrect. you have no understanding of liability law.
> 
> why are you so insecure that you have to make it personal...
> 
> enough said - unsubscribe from thread... good by.


Good by and it's not legal advice....its the truth


----------



## Southernsaug

To Quote Lucy from Charlie Brown comic...."Good grief Charlie Brown". Here kick this football, I promise I won't pull it away. 

or this from the Bible:
* 2 Timothy 2:23-26 New International Version (NIV)*
23 Don’t have anything to do with foolish and stupid arguments, because you know they produce quarrels. 24 And the Lord’s servant must not be quarrelsome but must be kind to everyone, able to teach, not resentful. 25 Opponents must be gently instructed, in the hope that God will grant them repentance leading them to a knowledge of the truth, 26 and that they will come to their senses and escape from the trap of the devil, who has taken them captive to do his will.


----------



## TheKing

Harry1959 said:


> I called ...... I think he was called the lake manager at CC today. He said he didn’t want me to place attractors.


He might not know the lake. CC is a weird one depth wise. The stumps in the beginning were hot with bass and walleye/saugeye. A good fishery.


----------



## DAVELEE

i live at lake Waynoka and 30 years ago or so, right after Christmas everyone would bring their Christmas tree down to the boat ramp and dump them in a big pile, usually a couple hundred trees... right after ice out all the fisherman would start taking them out in the lake and sink them creating a lot of structure on a lake that doesn't have much. well the trees usually only last about 10 years or so before they rot away … and know the lake frowns on any organized activity like that.... they actually sell swimmer friendly fish attractors to put around your dock....funny things is about 2 weeks ago I got up one morning and the empty lot behind my house has a pile of about a hundred Christmas trees from Kroger piled up with the price tags on them... somebody has plans I think


----------



## TheKing

More info today as it relates to Rocky. I talked with the Rocky Lake Manager Matthew Bourne today. He gave me a thumbs up to put 3 attractors in. I only asked for three. And specifically for the concrete/pvc spider type. And they are to be put in a bay/flat with 15 FOW. When I pick the spot, all I need to do is tell him where they are so that he can update the fishing map. We talked about putting tires in, too. He said that he would defer to Kipp Brown (District 5) - will update after that call. If you would like to put some of these, then let Matt know. I am pretty sure that pine trees would be fine.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

TheKing said:


> More info today as it relates to Rocky. I talked with the Rocky Lake Manager Matthew Bourne today. He gave me a thumbs up to put 3 attractors in. I only asked for three. And specifically for the concrete/pvc spider type. And they are to be put in a bay/flat with 15 FOW. When I pick the spot, all I need to do is tell him where they are so that he can update the fishing map. We talked about putting tires in, too. He said that he would defer to Kipp Brown (District 5) - will update after that call. If you would like to put some of these, then let Matt know. I am pretty sure that pine trees would be fine.


Hey king...can ya get me the gps cords on that cover??...lol good job man.. happy you got permission


----------



## oncorhynchusmykiss

TheKing said:


> More info today as it relates to Rocky. I talked with the Rocky Lake Manager Matthew Bourne today. He gave me a thumbs up to put 3 attractors in. I only asked for three. And specifically for the concrete/pvc spider type. And they are to be put in a bay/flat with 15 FOW. When I pick the spot, all I need to do is tell him where they are so that he can update the fishing map. We talked about putting tires in, too. He said that he would defer to Kipp Brown (District 5) - will update after that call. If you would like to put some of these, then let Matt know. I am pretty sure that pine trees would be fine.


Submerging tires in a body or water is illegal in Ohio. EPA enforces those regulations and would have a big problem if they found out. Also, transporting more than 10 tires at a time is a FELONY unless you are a registered scrap tire transporter. Don’t use tires.


----------



## TheKing

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey king...can ya get me the gps cords on that cover??...lol good job man.. happy you got permission


 Yes I can. No problem. They will eventually appear on the ODNR Rocky lake fishing map. Kipp installed new ones on Tuesday/Wednesday. One is near the new handicapped pier. And another is off the big rock shore fishing landing on the north side.


----------



## Southernsaug

yeah, I agree.....ditch the tire idea. They will be hard to secure and regulations on tires are an issue. Not all are aware of this, even Park managers, if they've never dealt with it. I have been involved in a couple sizable water pollution cases with EPA and it's a big issue. With that said, we have seen so many lakes improve water quality very dramatically thanks to environmental protection laws. Rocky Fork is one of the most dramatic turnarounds I have ever seen. There was the time I considered it a huge cesspool and the fish community suffered all kinds of problems from red spot disease to low oxygen and more. Then after a highly unpopular sewage project mandated a central sewage treatment system and up stream communities upgrade it changed. Now it has weed beds and the fish are fat healthy pigs and water is clear and sweet, it is a poster child for what can happen. So please keep the tires at the tire shop.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

briefly, the " Friends of CJ Brown Reservoir ' sought and secured permission from the COE, Ohio Dept of Natural Resources and Ohio Dept of Parks to place 700 fish attractors beginning in 2008. we took examples of the attractors, discussed where, when, what, depths., no placement areas ect. they agreed so long as the projects were privately done and funded. basically, all were placed in 8- 15 fow in lines from shallow to deep and were both SECURELY weighted "C " trees and limb stuffed cement blocks. we were REQUIRED to give the COE and ODNR GPS locations as a condition of doing this and most sets were placed within 15' to 30' of the shore line. upon getting them all in the COE asked us to place a few more due to the outstanding success they brought. 6 years and another 1,885 more attractors and 2 new artificial reefs later we were told to stop. so long as the ' Powers that Be ' see you are serious and capable and you obey their instructions guess what? they tend to be far more willing if you fill out the Volunteer Sheets which in turn helps them... several quick tips: use 2 VHD zip ties per tree and get them TIGHT !!! mix PVC with the trees, the PVC on the deeper end. shallow to deep sets seem to work best. lastly please feel free to top us ! enjoy yourselves and please send me a list personally of the GPS coordinates...


----------



## Doboy

johnboy111711 said:


> *These tires were in place within the past 5 years *I think.* Wing foot has a few tire piles in it.* *Rubber is different than pvc. It is more porous and does release cancerous toxins in the water, albeit at small amounts.* Because of this, many lakes to have stricter eating regulations as the chemicals enter the food chain from the algae that grows on the tires and moves to larger fish trough predation.



Interesting. (omg,,, now don't even mention 2-stroke oils & anti-fouling paints!))

*I'm not busting you, Johnboy,,, I'm busting the researchers that are actually getting PAID to figure this stuff out,,, & then 'someone' actually setting FINES?*


(here I go again,,,, Flying off the handle!)

I'd love to read the research behind this one,,,,, 
1-15" tire = how many hazardous PPMs per YEAR!?

And we thought that those 3-eyed fish derived from farmer fields!?
Actually, they mutated, from the tire/ rubber run-off, from all of our highways!
Who would'a thunk that?
Now,,,,, I can actually visualize, all of the algae in our PIPE CULVERTS, MUTATING! 

You know, you just opened another CAN OF WORMS.?
NO MORE RUBBER SKIRTS on jigs,,, NO MORE RUBBER TWISTERS!
And that JIG PAINT that you guys use,,, It better not be ENAMEL!

Bummer,,,,, & now, ALL of those ship docking, slip owners up Erie, will be arrested,,,,,, from HANGING THOSE TIRES in the water!
& LOL,,,, can you remember when some of my old friends hung all of that rubber belting around the Conneaut Launch, covering the concrete walls?

We better not eat any of those fish either.. 

OK,,, I'm done
KISS

OMG,,,,,,


----------



## crappiedude

Hey I agree with johnboy, because we have used tires in lakes in the past doesn't mean we should use them in the future. Disposing of old tires has been a problem, dumping them in a lake on purpose doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## TheKing

Tires are a problem for two reasons as I understand also from ODNR . They are comparatively ineffective versus pine trees and pvc spider attractors. And tires are not rubber anymore - the new compounds leach petroleum and don't grow algae. And lakes in the longer term would become a dumping ground that would become landfills eventually. Kipp put 280+ christmas trees in Rocky last week. They are spread out in two areas. In East Shore Marina to the south and the Bulinger (? spelling correct me please) shore fishing access north side. Many multiple placements at each, if I remember right, about 8 trees to a drop. If you are thinking about placing some as I have coordinated in my instance, please coordinate with these officials. Somebody screen captured to FB and that sort of looked to ODNR like it could go random. Not good for safety, not coordinated with the private docks, not good. Please, please coordinate with them.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Muddy said:


> The side with the structure holds more fish. I have found that perch especially relate to cover. The only place that I ever see perch is around structure. I have never seen one in the clean bottom areas. I always thought that perch roamed open water areas, I never knew how much that they like structure.


Doesn't surprise me in the least. Many years ago I read about a study in In-Fisherman. Very simple design. Researchers placed 3 or 4 small LMB in a kiddie pool. The bass would swim randomly around the pool, and wouldn't locate in any particular place. Then they placed 3 flat rocks about the size of dinner plates in the pool. Every bass then hovered right over one rock or another. They posted pics to show the difference.


----------



## Lantzjesse

TheKing said:


> I asked for permission last year and it was OK. Will check again. Are pine/cedar trees better?


Who did you call to ask for permission


----------



## TheKing

Lantzjesse said:


> Who did you call to ask for permission


I called the Wildlife District 5 office. They put me in touch with on the project engineers. He reviewed and then put me in contact with the Rocky Fork Lake manager who also reviewed and OK'd it. The project manager was actually in the process of putting in fish attractors there and offered to help. Then the covid thing hit the fan and I never got back to it.

Here's a note from one my earlier comments in this thread from this time last year. 
More info today as it relates to Rocky. I talked with the Rocky Lake Manager Matthew Bourne today. He gave me a thumbs up to put 3 attractors in. I only asked for three. And specifically for the concrete/pvc spider type. And they are to be put in a bay/flat with 15 FOW. When I pick the spot, all I need to do is tell him where they are so that he can update the fishing map. We talked about putting tires in, too. He said that he would defer to Kipp Brown (District 5) - will update after that call. If you would like to put some of these, then let Matt know. I am pretty sure that pine trees would be fine.


----------

